# مجموعة من الدارات الرائعة



## بلال رباع (5 يونيو 2009)

*<<MAIN <<CIRCUITS*​ *Solar Engines* *Pummers* *PhotoVores* *Heads* *Walkers* *Other* 
4 Transistor H-Bridge 




​ 

 ​ Battery Charger​ 

 ​ Beam Sonics 




​ 

 http://boardroom.solarbotics.net/beamod/sonic.html 
Another drawing with status LEDs​ Discrete Schmitt​ 

 ​ FM Microphone​ 

 ​ HemiCore​ 

 ​ L293D Sumo​ 

 http://www.solarbotics.com/BEAM/default.asp?INCLUDE=L293D_minisumo.shtm​ Led Fader​ 

 ​ QLF v7​ 

 ​ Reverser​ 

 ​ Snake and Head​ 

 ​ SumoMAX​ 

 http://ori.solarbotics.net/MyCircuits/SumoMAX/index.html​ Zoelen Bridge​ 

 ​ Simple Miniball​ 

 http://brindefalk.solarbotics.net/microball/microball.html​ Beam Sound Effects



Cricket Chirper



http://home.wanadoo.nl/m.m.avos/others.htm EdgeBot



http://grant.solarbotics.net/Circuits.htm Simple EdgeBot



http://grant.solarbotics.net/Circuits.htm​ NULite2a



​ Simple Bot



​ Sine Snake



ScanMan



http://wilf.solarbotics.net/ Sim SC1



AquaLed 4



BiDirectional MonoCore​ 

 This a really interesting circuit, it can move 4 pulses left or right. If you build one of these, experiment with more LEDs and place them in array-like patterns. 
http://willber-force.solarbotics.net/beam_bidirectional_monocore.htm​ OscilloCore Matrix



​ MonoCore Matrix



​ Sim 8212



​ IR Range Rover



​ Logic Probe 







Click HERE for a *PCB*, and HERE for the *Layout*​ Cmos Logic Probe



​ OpAmp Logic Probe



​ RollerBall



​ Bicore Charge Pump



​ uCharge Pump



​ L293Sumo v2
Designed by Tom Gray​ 



http://beamdream.solarbotics.net/​ ABCore



​ BeamStepper



​ QCore



​ 1381 Charger



​ Comparator Charger



​ MagBot Pendulum



Visit Solarbotics.com​ StepperMotor Driver



​ ​ 
*Solar Engines* *Pummers* *PhotoVores* *Heads* *Walkers* *Other* *<<MAIN <<CIRCUITS*​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك على الجهد الذيب


----------



## شهاب اليمن (9 يونيو 2009)

ايش عملها


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 يونيو 2009)

اولا شكراً للاخ الكريم على المجهود الطيب

اما بالنسبه لسؤال الاخ شهاب اليمن 

فعمل الدائره التي في الصوره: هي عباره عن دائره 555 تعمل في الوضع الغير مستقر بحيث ان التغير في الدخل يغير من اضاءه اللدات LEDs.


----------



## شهاب اليمن (9 يونيو 2009)

ما رأيكم بشرحها على دائره دائره


----------



## aya.montadar (13 يونيو 2009)

اولا شكرا جزيلا لك
اتمنى وضع شرح مبسط عن كل دائرة مع التمنيات بالموفقية


----------



## يوهشام (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مشاركتك وعلى هذه الدارات الرائعة


----------



## عدي السماوي (14 يونيو 2009)

Thank you about this ccts.it's very useful to any one


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يونيو 2009)

شهاب اليمن قال:


> ايش عملها


 
كما هو مشروح بجوارها فى المشاركة الأصلية هى Logic Probe أى تبين لك إن كان الجهد على طرف Input هو واحد أو صفر

عندما يكون Input = V وهو جهد التغذية ، يعطى طرف 6 للمتكاملة أن الزمن انتهى فتجعل الخرج 3 = صفر و يظل هكذا هتى يقل جهد Input عن ثلث قيمة التغذية فيحدث قدح فيصبح الخرج = 1
أى هى تعمل على وضعية ثنائى الإستقرار لكن فى حال عدم التوصيل فيصعب التنبؤ بتصرفها لعدم وجود مكثف تزامن و سيتوقف كثيرا على كل قطعة
شرح 555 تجده هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-24.html


----------



## نبيل قاقو (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك دارات ممتازه


----------



## دموع الرحيل (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويحفطك من كل شر 
بإذن الله


----------



## AHMEDELC (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور يا غالى 
وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ود الملك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لسؤال شهاب . طبعاً الغرض من التايمر 555 واضح من الأسم هو التحكم في عمل جهاز معين بواسطة التايمر وذلك من خلال التحكم في توقيت عمل التايمر . إذن التايمر هو عبارة عن شريحة متكاملة مهمتها فقط التحكم في التوقيت بناءاً علي المقاومات والمكثفات المرتبطة كعها في الدائره . للمؤقت ( التايمر555) ثمانية أطراف الشكل التالي يوضح وظيفة كل رجل :
حسب توصيل هذه المقاومات والمكثفات الخارجية المتصلة معها هنالك نوعين من التوصيلات :
الاولى تسمى متعدد الاهتزازات غير المستقر Astable multi-vibrators في هذه الدائرة تكون المقاومات والمكثفات متصلة مع التايمر معين ويعطي خرج في شكل موجات مربعة . حيث نجد أن للموجة المربعة قيمتان فقط هما 0v و 5v اذا تم تغذية الشريحة ب5v . ويتم التحكم في تردد الموجة المربعة عن طريق المقاومات والمكثف المتصلة معه . طبعا في علاقة بين الزمن والتردد حسب العلاقة التالية : f = 1/t وللمزيد من التوضيح أكثر زر الموقع أدناه http://www.kutub.com


----------



## ود الملك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكل أدناه يوضح شريحة التايمر ووظيفة كل رجل pin :


----------



## hakim1204 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## AHMEDELC (9 مارس 2010)

*تسلم الايادى والى الامام دائما*


----------



## kahtan82 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

